# I am dumbfounded.



## RobinWren (Nov 26, 2022)

Yesterday I was out walking the dog and I came to a more stone than gravel area that had a small rock placed there. Written on the rock "dear dog, please do not water the weeds" ? Honestly are people that petty, it was not even a nice tended area, small stones and yes, there were weeds. Other gardens feature the dog in the poo position that says no, what am I to do pull him away?
No wonder I love my dog, I do not understand people any more, they are becoming very mean.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 26, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Yesterday I was out walking the dog and I came to a more stone than gravel area that had a small rock placed there. Written on the rock "dear dog, please do not water the weeds" ? Honestly are people that petty, it was not even a nice tended area, small stones and yes, there were weeds. Other gardens feature the dog in the poo position that says no, what am I to do pull him away?
> No wonder I love my dog, I do not understand people any more, they are becoming very mean.


You should worry. Back in the day of my youth, it would be: pay day, that meant night out. Not many of us could afford a car so it was public transport. The last bus to every destination was packed with drunken revellers. If your home was near one of the bus stops on the route home, let me tell you that, there was no need to water your plants the next day!


----------



## Knight (Nov 26, 2022)

"dear dog, please do not water the weeds" 

Shouldn't be a problem unless the dog can read . Then it would depend on the urgency the dog had


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 26, 2022)

Robin:    I don't know where in BC you live, but in Vancouver BC, dog owners/dog walkers are required to "pick up" after their dogs in the public areas (ie sidewalks/parks/dog parks).    Most dog owners are considerate - I seldom see dog "excretion" on our walks.

Obviously, the message is from someone who is NOT A DOG LOVER!!


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 27, 2022)

I'm on the island and yes we are also required to pick up after our dogs but many do not. Even in the dog park I am astonished at how much waste? I see left on the ground. I will approach someone if I see them not picking up in the park, there is no need for that. Being a dog owner means picking up after your dog, some people have still not got the message.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 27, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I'm on the island and yes we are also required to pick up after our dogs but many do not. Even in the dog park I am astonished at how much waste? I see left on the ground. I will approach someone if I see them not picking up in the park, there is no need for that. Being a dog owner means picking up after your dog, some people have still not got the message.


Well you can't pick up a wee, and no one should expect you to hold a cup between your dog's legs, so that's a sign to ignore. Plus, it wasn't on private property, right?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 27, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


Goo-boi!

That's a breed I'd adopt.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 27, 2022)

Here you go


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 27, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Here you go


Nah, screw the sign.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 27, 2022)

Seems a bit over the top.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 27, 2022)

hearlady said:


> Seems a bit over the top.


I get it, though. Even though it never actually lived, the parents want people to think of their stillborn as a child, a person. That's why the tiny foot and hand prints were important to them.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 27, 2022)

@Murrmurr 
Frank, are we all right?


----------



## hearlady (Nov 27, 2022)

Murrmurr, this seems a bit over the top too.


----------



## Remy (Nov 27, 2022)

Dog pee wouldn't bother me. Poop not picked up would of coarse. Not everyone is conscientious. People throw trash, hate it so much.  I've even picked up trash. My work place is almost beyond hope.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I get it, though. Even though it never actually lived, the parents want people to think of their stillborn as a child, a person. That's why the tiny foot and hand prints were important to them.


wrong topic Frank.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> wrong topic Frank.


Even so, I agree.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 27, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> wrong topic Frank.


Oh.

I'm functioning on about 1/3 my usual brain power, which was already down by about 20%.


----------



## RobinWren (Nov 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Well you can't pick up a wee, and no one should expect you to hold a cup between your dog's legs, so that's a sign to ignore. Plus, it wasn't on private property, right?


It actually was private property but there is no fence and the driveway is a mess.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 28, 2022)

I agree with the others here. Maybe change your walking path so you don't have to pass by this property and get stressed over it. Life is too short.


----------



## Devi (Nov 28, 2022)

Sorry, but I'm of the opinion that people should not be required to allow someone else's pet to eliminate on their property. It doesn't have anything to do with them being "mean". It doesn't matter that their property is well maintained or not. The point is that it IS their property. And being critical of them for not appreciating these "donations" is just wrong.

It has nothing to do with being a dog lover or not; it has to do with how they would like their own property to be treated. And, frankly, dog urine does not smell good. Why should they have to put up with it?


----------



## win231 (Nov 28, 2022)

Devi said:


> Sorry, but I'm of the opinion that people should not be required to allow someone else's pet to eliminate on their property. It doesn't have anything to do with them being "mean". It doesn't matter that their property is well maintained or not. The point is that it IS their property. And being critical of them for not appreciating these "donations" is just wrong.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being a dog lover or not; it has to do with how they would like their own property to be treated. And, frankly, dog urine does not smell good. Why should they have to put up with it?


And if it does smell good, the dog needs to see a Vet.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

I miss my girl, so much, I always carried poo bags with me while walking her.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2022)

Devi said:


> Sorry, but I'm of the opinion that people should not be required to allow someone else's pet to eliminate on their property. It doesn't have anything to do with them being "mean". It doesn't matter that their property is well maintained or not. The point is that it IS their property. And being critical of them for not appreciating these "donations" is just wrong.
> 
> It has nothing to do with being a dog lover or not; it has to do with how they would like their own property to be treated. And, frankly, dog urine does not smell good. Why should they have to put up with it?


A neighbor's dog once pooped on my front lawn.  She did not pick up after her dog.  I did.  Put the poop on her doorstep, directly on her welcome mat.

After a snowstorm, this neighbor cleaned off her car, blocking me in.  Air head.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 29, 2022)

While I was waiting for the property owner to decide which way he was going to drive off his property, yes he had several egress points, my dog decided to take a dump in the weedy ditch in front of his property. He yelled at me for letting my dog do that. I didn't let him. I was watching what dum-dum was going to do. By the time I looked, my dog was squatting down and going to town. I didn't have a poo bag because we live out in the country and I avoid stupid people's property usually.  I thought the guy was being a jerk, but I found a bag along the road and on the way back, tried to find the poo in the weeds. I couldn't find it but noticed his dog's poo all up and down that side of the road. So what the heck?  His dog's poo is better than my dog's or what?  Now he throws an empty beer can in front of my fence once a week. I think it's illegal to drink and drive but I don't mind picking it up and putting it in the trash. This is the kind of idiotic stuff I've dealt with as long as I've lived here.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 29, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> It actually was private property but there is no fence and the driveway is a mess.


Ah. Mess or not, letting your dog walk across people's yards is a no-no. That's why some cities put those stretches of grass and an occasional tree between the sidewalk and the street.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 29, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I'm on the island and yes we are also required to pick up after our dogs but many do not. Even in the dog park I am astonished at how much waste? I see left on the ground. I will approach someone if I see them not picking up in the park, there is no need for that. Being a dog owner means picking up after your dog, some people have still not got the message.


I live in the poop apartments as there are more dogs than people and very few people pick up after their dogs.    Place smells like a barnyard on a hot summer day.  I do have a dog.  She potties on the patio and it is immediately picked up.  Going to try and move next summer when the leases is up between the  and the flooding to the apartment in spring, I am done.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 29, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> I live in the poop apartments as there are more dogs than people and very few people pick up after their dogs.   Place smells like a barnyard on a hot summer day. I do have a dog. She potties on the patio and it is immediately picked up. Going to try and move next summer when the leases is up between the  and the flooding to the apartment in spring, I am done.


There were 3 dog owners at my apartments, and about 100 kids under 10. Every once in a while you'd see some poor little kid walking home from the playground with a turd stuck to their britches, and it wasn't theirs. No one picked up after their dog.

The week we moved out I noticed 2 shiny new poop-bag dispensers were installed. I made a $5 bet with a neighbor that no one's gonna use those bags to pick up dog doo.

Free bags for their kids snacks? Yep, that'll fly. Just as free for picking up dog crap? Nope, won't happen.


----------

